# Gwinnett County Small Lakes and Reservoirs



## lunker_hunter (Feb 15, 2010)

I saw someone do it for Henry County, so i figured i would do the rest for Gwinnett-ians! Let me know which you have fished, and which are worth the gas out there!

Sincerely,
LH


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Feb 16, 2010)

Well there's Tribble Mill, the bigger lake will make you think, "This thing is so fishy, but how the HECK have I not seen a fish?"
The smaller lake will make you think, "I see all the fish, but it's always the southend of a northbound fish, it's too clear!"

Lanier is big for a little jon boat fisherman or a kayak fisherman like me, but it's still fun to get out there and hammer the stripers and largelips. 

I like to stick to the smaller ponds. I can just carry my kayak in and hammer them bigeyed largemouths. A friend of mine is a member of the Sugarloaf Country Club and we like to get in there and bank fish around those ponds. We feel out of place, but I feel a little better when I got a 4 lber on the end of my line.

A lot of people bash Collins Hill Park, but I love it. It's because people don't like to get around the lake and they only fish the park side. If you just walk around to the  neigherborhood side (Edgewater) you can bust some 5+ lbers. Again, I slip my kayak in there and get into the back, all summer long they'll hit a buzzbait along the shoreline structure.

My "home lake" is Deer Lake in Richland. I live within sight of the lake and just go down there, hang out with some buds, and wet a line. They don't have the biggest bass, but I can catch 1-2lbers any day. That's my favorite lake right there, I been fishing there since kindergarten and plan on fishing there till I go to college.


----------



## possum steak (Feb 16, 2010)

lunker_hunter said:


> I saw someone do it for Henry County, so i figured i would do the rest for Gwinnett-ians! Let me know which you have fished, and which are worth the gas out there!
> 
> Sincerely,
> LH



are you wanting lakes that you can fish out of a boat or bank fishing or both?


----------



## lunker_hunter (Feb 16, 2010)

possum steak said:


> are you wanting lakes that you can fish out of a boat or bank fishing or both?



Mostly good jonboat fishing, if you know any around here, neighborhood or anything let me know!


----------



## lunker_hunter (Feb 16, 2010)

GeorgiaPineHunter said:


> Well there's Tribble Mill, the bigger lake will make you think, "This thing is so fishy, but how the HECK have I not seen a fish?"
> The smaller lake will make you think, "I see all the fish, but it's always the southend of a northbound fish, it's too clear!"
> 
> Lanier is big for a little jon boat fisherman or a kayak fisherman like me, but it's still fun to get out there and hammer the stripers and largelips.
> ...



I live in Morning View in suwanee, and that's my home lake, but like you, I can go out there all day and hammer 1-2 LB all day, but i get a little tired of that. Is Sugar Loaf Country Club a gated community? I have heard of some good fish in there.  Is the neighborhood lake of Edgewater the same lake as collin's hill park??? If so i will just put in at the collins hill park lake, and motor on over to the houses side of the lake and fish over there I guess?
Let me know, i am always trying to find little ponds or neighborhood lakes to fish out of the jonboat i am buying on Wed.


----------



## Tim L (Feb 16, 2010)

The lake at (Hog Mountain Rd entrance) at Little Mulberry Park is hard to beat; bass, bream, catfish, crappie; pickeral, carp; I have seen alot of people fill their stringer at that lake..


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Feb 16, 2010)

lunker_hunter said:


> I live in Morning View in suwanee, and that's my home lake, but like you, I can go out there all day and hammer 1-2 LB all day, but i get a little tired of that. Is Sugar Loaf Country Club a gated community? I have heard of some good fish in there.  Is the neighborhood lake of Edgewater the same lake as collin's hill park??? If so i will just put in at the collins hill park lake, and motor on over to the houses side of the lake and fish over there I guess?
> Let me know, i am always trying to find little ponds or neighborhood lakes to fish out of the jonboat i am buying on Wed.




Yep, Sugarloaf is gated, highly "protected" if you know what I mean. The people out there look down on boys like me just tryin' to wet a line. Edgewater and Collins Hill Park share the lake. Edgewater is not a gated community and does have a boat ramp. Me and my friends go over there all the time and fish off the docks. Collins Hill Park does not have a boat ramp so you'll have to have a small enough boat to carry it. I'm not sure if they have restrictions on whether or not you can have a motor on the lake but I can check into that.


----------



## JW2 (Feb 16, 2010)

GeorgiaPineHunter said:


> Yep, Sugarloaf is gated, highly "protected" if you know what I mean. The people out there look down on boys like me just tryin' to wet a line. Edgewater and Collins Hill Park share the lake. Edgewater is not a gated community and does have a boat ramp. Me and my friends go over there all the time and fish off the docks. Collins Hill Park does not have a boat ramp so you'll have to have a small enough boat to carry it. I'm not sure if they have restrictions on whether or not you can have a motor on the lake but I can check into that.



I work for Gwinnett DOT and was talking to one of the parks and rec guys last week. I asked about a boat at Collins Hill and other county parks. He told me that the only county lake that you were allowed to fish a boat was Tribble Mill. Glad to know there is a boat ramp in the subdivision though! I'll have to check it out!! Good thread by the way! I am just about with my jon boat mod and am ITCHING to get fishin!!


----------



## Ricky (Feb 17, 2010)

JW2 said:


> I work for Gwinnett DOT and was talking to one of the parks and rec guys last week. I asked about a boat at Collins Hill and other county parks. He told me that the only county lake that you were allowed to fish a boat was Tribble Mill. Glad to know there is a boat ramp in the subdivision though! I'll have to check it out!! Good thread by the way! I am just about with my jon boat mod and am ITCHING to get fishin!!



Yep.In the list of activities each park offers,only Tribble offers boating.All the other parks,with ponds, say bank fishing only.No boats allowed.


----------



## possum steak (Feb 17, 2010)

go to where Old Peachtree & Braselton Highway cross, there's a Shell gas station. Park on the side & then find the trails behind the store (the woods are about 30 yards thick).

I catch largemouth there all the time. You just can't have a boat in there.


----------



## JW2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Yep.In the list of activities each park offers,only Tribble offers boating.All the other parks,with ponds, say bank fishing only.No boats allowed.



Yeah that's what I was thinking. But today I drove through the subdivision and found the boat ramp. I was thinking about putting my boat in at the ramp and having a buddy park the truck at the park. The signs at the ramp say PUBLIC PARKING ONLY! Maybe only residents can have boats in the lake.


----------



## trickworm (Feb 17, 2010)

I live in Norris lake but it is private . but we do have a tourniment coming up in April that's open to the public with limited spots ... max 25 boats total


----------



## Cletus T. (Feb 17, 2010)

You gonna let me be your partner Trickworm???????


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Feb 17, 2010)

If any of y'all ever wanna go fishing, send me a PM. I'm at school most of the time (darn government), but weekends and the summer I'm off. I always have time to wet a line!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 17, 2010)

im always lookin in the area!


----------



## lunker_hunter (Feb 18, 2010)

possum steak said:


> go to where Old Peachtree & Braselton Highway cross, there's a Shell gas station. Park on the side & then find the trails behind the store (the woods are about 30 yards thick).
> 
> I catch largemouth there all the time. You just can't have a boat in there.



This is exactly the reason i posted this here, i was hoping that people would be willing to share a fishing spot! Thanks Possum! And keep in mind, I believe i speak for the rest of the guys here, none of us would leave trash or whatnot behind us... In fact most the lakes that other people are mind enough to let me fish, i end up cleaning up after i get done fishin. But i'm sure most of everyone else here does that as well!


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Feb 18, 2010)

lunker_hunter said:


> This is exactly the reason i posted this here, i was hoping that people would be willing to share a fishing spot! Thanks Possum! And keep in mind, I believe i speak for the rest of the guys here, none of us would leave trash or whatnot behind us... In fact most the lakes that other people are mind enough to let me fish, i end up cleaning up after i get done fishin. But i'm sure most of everyone else here does that as well!



Agreed, and since we're little water bassers mostly, you may as well pick up the "trash" that's stuck on the trees and logs. Free bobbers, free jigs, even crankbaits and rapalas!


----------

